

Be careful what you tweet - Nothing said online is really private - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10740954

======
RiderOfGiraffes
A careful analysis by legal blogger Jack of Kent:

[http://jackofkent.blogspot.com/2010/07/integrity-and-
honesty...](http://jackofkent.blogspot.com/2010/07/integrity-and-honesty-of-
gillianmckeith.html)

------
stakent
Don't put online anything what makes you uncomfortable published in local
newspaper with your full name and photo.

It's even worse online. Local newspaper has no search engine and uncountable
number of copies.

------
ax0n
Also, the sun rises in the east.

